# Highly recommend this dehumidifier!



## bobbak67 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey all, Thought I would share this with all of my peeps.

In my last grow I had to conbat mildew. I have a closet grow and my humidity is always around 70% or so. Found this at Target and recieved it today. SUPER SMALL, will fit in any closet/grow room. Takes 1/2 a pint of moisture out per day at 86* with 80% humidity. It also has an on/off switch, so you can set it up with a timer to get exactly what you want out of it! It only like 10" tall by 6" x 3".

Heres the link...
http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/ref=br_1_7/602-7406960-6283014?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B000GG0A62


----------



## KADE (Jan 16, 2007)

ohh it is a lil desktop thing... pretty neat... I use a floorstanding one to keep my basement tolerable from mold...  it takes 2-3 liters outta the air a day.. lol


----------



## bobbak67 (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice, wish I had a basement to grow in!! Ya this thing works great for small spaces like mine and many others, Im sure!


----------



## Tom 'Green' Thumb (Jan 17, 2007)

I am glad you posted that!  I think a lot of people would like to know that they are available so small.  I grow in a basement so I use a large one and have no use for one so small, but it's good to know for cab and closet growers.  Many people have humidity problems that I have seen posted recently and no one has shown these to be available.  Thanks greatly!

TGT


----------



## Droster (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice find bro.


----------



## bobbak67 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks guys!
Peace


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Jan 29, 2007)

bobbak67 said:
			
		

> Hey all, Thought I would share this with all of my peeps.
> 
> In my last grow I had to conbat mildew. I have a closet grow and my humidity is always around 70% or so. Found this at Target and recieved it today. SUPER SMALL, will fit in any closet/grow room. Takes 1/2 a pint of moisture out per day at 86* with 80% humidity. It also has an on/off switch, so you can set it up with a timer to get exactly what you want out of it! It only like 10" tall by 6" x 3".
> 
> ...


 
That is TOO cool!  Thanks for the link...:cool2: 

Nelson


----------



## bobbak67 (Jan 29, 2007)

Your welcome guys!! Glad to be able to give back to the community!


----------

